# FCG Dissappear / Reappear techniques?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Any tips or suggestions on how to make my FCG disappear/reappear like in this video: http://www.xtremecreators.com/headlessbride.html

I read somewhere to strap a black light to an oscillatiing fan, but I'm wondering if there are any other techniques out there.

Also, I'm assuming the "background" is some sort of see-through cloth that is actually in front of the ghost?


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

trexmgd said:


> Any tips or suggestions on how to make my FCG disappear/reappear like in this video: http://www.xtremecreators.com/headlessbride.html
> 
> I read somewhere to strap a black light to an oscillatiing fan, but I'm wondering if there are any other techniques out there.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the "background" is some sort of see-through cloth that is actually in front of the ghost?


You could use a piece of 3" pvc pip cut in half and mount it to a slow turning motor with the black light in the center so it covers the light for 1/2 turn of the motor


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Or use one of those compact florescent black lights and mount a revolving wheel in front of it with half the wheel blacked out...kinda like those old color wheels for artificial aluminum Christmas trees.

404 - Document Not Found

Not sure what you mean about the background. In the video, it just looks like the blacklight is moving off the subject.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My blacklight is mounted above the window. I wonder if adding another string to the FCG crank could be used to lift and lower a slide to reveal and hide the light? If it was light enough and friction free it might work.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> Not sure what you mean about the background. In the video, it just looks like the blacklight is moving off the subject.


In the video, just past the half way mark, the ghost disappears, leaving the "background" (the castle and moon backdrop). If you look closely, you can still see the LED eyes on the head. This leads me to believe that the background is really a "see-through" foreground - the LEDs look like they are behind it. So perhaps a forground screened onto transparent material?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

trexmgd said:


> In the video, just past the half way mark, the ghost disappears, leaving the "background" (the castle and moon backdrop). If you look closely, you can still see the LED eyes on the head. This leads me to believe that the background is really a "see-through" foreground - the LEDs look like they are behind it. So perhaps a forground screened onto transparent material?


Oh OK. I did not watch it far enough through to see that. That effect is most likely an overlay done in post production video editing.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

They do say that they tell you how to have the castle background (instructions only)....But I suspect that you are correct about the see-through foreground. They likely have it back lit to light up the "background" but not light up the ghost. Hmm......


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I actually bought a FCG from the above mentioned, they use the turning fan with a blacklight attached to it. He stopped useing LED Eyes this year.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

what material would you use for a see through foreground?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That "foreground" was definitely done with a video editing effect. Notice when the camera zooms in or out on the ghost the foreground stays exactly the same size. If it was a physical element in front of the ghost it would change with the zoom.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> That "foreground" was definitely done with a video editing effect. Notice when the camera zooms in or out on the ghost the foreground stays exactly the same size. If it was a physical element in front of the ghost it would change with the zoom.


I tend to agree with you after you called out the zoom comment. BUT - He claims the only "the letters and lightning" are digital effects.

Quote Follows from one of his auctions:
"Click on this link to see the Actual Video. With background.You are watching actual video. The only computer enhancement in the videos are the letters and the lightning strikes. No other ghosts appear and disappear! Backround effects and sound are also included with the Ghost."

Also...
"80 Min. Cd
Every Ghost comes with a 80 min. looping cd with orchestrated music and ghost sounds"Exactly Like The Video"! 
Appear and Disappear
This effect is include with complete instructions "watch the video and you will see the effect".

Background Effect
Have a Haunted House background like the video "Easy instructions included"."

Link to auction (ended): http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Anima...goryZ910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Troy said:


> I actually bought a FCG from the above mentioned, they use the turning fan with a blacklight attached to it. He stopped useing LED Eyes this year.


TROY -

Maybe you can help us - What was the "Included Background Effect"???

Why did he stop using LEDs? Just curious.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite possibly, just like Pepper's ghost illusion. Take some shrink plastic and a form, painted black, larger than the area you need set at about a 45 degree angle. Set the "ghost" at a 90 degree angle to the viewer with a flat black back drop. You can have the room in the background dimly lit. This way when the ghost appears you can also see through it.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Use shrink plastic, the kind used for windows, on a form larger than the viewing area. Set it at a 45 degree angle and set the ghost at a 90 degree angle to the audience, surrounded by a flat black 3-sided enclosure.
This will make the ghost see-thru. You could have a live person there instead, they'd be see through as well. Maybe two people dressed as ghosts dancing?


----------

